# 3D YouTube Coming to the PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*3D YouTube Coming to the PS3*
07/09/2010 Written by Anthony Severino










3D gaming is all the rage lately, particularly on the PlayStation 3. The PS3 has already received its first bunch of 3D games to coincide with Sony’s launching of their new 3D Bravia TVs, along with other 3D capable consumer electronics. On top of 3D gaming, it was recently revealed that not only a firmware update to enable 3D Blu-Ray playback was coming, but a second firmware update was coming to enable the PS3 to view 3D “sweep” digital camera still images. Sony isn’t planning on stopping there in terms of their supporting 3D, and neither are Sony’s partners it seems…

The PS3, thanks to it’s support of Adobe Flash, can play YouTube videos from it’s built-in web browser. YouTube doesn’t want to be left behind on the 3D train, so they’re planning to soon feature 3D videos. Sony’s Mick Hocking, who is in charge of SCE Worldwide Studios’ 3D content, has just confirmed that YouTube’s 3D videos will work on the PS3.*“Crucially for us, PlayStation 3 will be able to store all types of 3D content. And we can do this through properly upgrading the Firmware on the platform.”*
*“So you’ll see 3D games in the next 12 months, you’ll see Blu-ray movies in 3D, and as soon as the broadcasts start through our PlayTV services, you’re going to watch 3D content [via that].*
*“YouTube will be supporting 3D content over the next 12 months as well – and you’ll be able to watch that on the PlayStation 3. And as you start taking 3D pictures of your family or 3D camcorder movies, you can play those back on PS3, too.”*​It’s plain to see that Sony is serious about making the PS3 the centerpiece of 3D entertainment. What do you think about Sony’s push for 3D?

Source: PSLS


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

That will be sweet.


----------

